# HTML als "wallpaper"



## Listoric (25. Mai 2002)

Hi ihr, bin neu hier und hab gleich mal ne frage:

Ich möcht mir n Flash file mit hilfe vom aktive desktop als wallpaper einbinden. Bin aber ein absoluter HTML Depp  ,und kenn mich daher mit den ganzen befehlen nun gar nicht aus. 

Mein Problem:

Mit welcher befehlszeile kann ich ordner/verknüpfungen/ oder sogar dateien (*.exe) aufrufen ??

Das wär mal das hauptprob, hat einer ahnung`? (btw hab Flash5 und hoffe das da die selbe HTML zeile reinmuss, wenns eine gibt  )


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (25. Mai 2002)

einen flash-film (*.swf) baut man mit dem code in html ein:


```
<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=5,0,0,0" width="600" height="600">
  <param name=movie value="film.swf">
  <param name=quality value=high>
  <embed src="film.swf" quality=high pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="600">
  </embed> 
</object>
```

dateinamen und breite/höhe noch anpassen


----------



## t0ny (25. Mai 2002)

*also*

moin listoric

also, wenn ih das richtig verstanden habe, willst du auf deinem desktop einen flashfilm als wallpaper haben. quasi wie halt ein bild nur animiert und interaktiv. du möchtest also flash in eine html-seite integrieren und dann das als wallpaper auswählen?
wenn das so ist, kein problem!  
du musst mir nur sagen, was du für ein betriebssystem hast. wenns geht, kannst du mir den film an allyouseek@gmx.net schicken und ich schreib dir das gleich so wie du das haben willst. dann brauchst du das nur noch in den bestimmten ordner packen, die html-seite als wallpaper wählen und schon hast du deinen flash-film auf dem desktop!
bitte bis spätestens morgen schicken, da ich nächste woche nicht da bin.

mfg
t0ny


----------



## t0ny (26. Mai 2002)

*ok*

werde ich es mal erklären:
du musst erst mal in den ordner C:\Windows\WEB\Wallpaper gehen. ich habe windows 98, ich weiß nicht, ob es den auch in xp und me gibt.
dort befindet sich (bei mir) die datei Windows98.html. 
dort musst du dann auch die html-seite abspeichern, um dann die seite als wallpaper (start/ einstellungen/ systemsteuerung/ anzeige/ hintergrund) auswählen zu können.

wenn du jetzt deinen flash-film fertig hast, dann kopiere ihn in C:\Windows\WEB\Wallpaper (wie oben schon erwähnt).
jetzt öffnest du am besten den editor (entweder bei windows 98 start/ programme/ zubehör/ editor oder einfach start/ suchen und dann nach notepad.exe suchen.
befindet sich eigentlich hier: c:\windows\notepad.exe

dort koppierst du folgenden quelltext hinein:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>flash-wallpaper</title>
</head>
<body text="#000000" link="#0000ff" vlink="#800080" bgcolor="#000080" scroll=no left-margin=0 top-margin=0 right-margin=0 bottom-margin=0>

<p align="right">
<embed src="Film1.swf" play="true" loop="true" quality="autohigh"></P>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

*zur erklärung: *
bgcolor="#000080"
(je nach dem, was du für eine hintergrundfarbe haben möchtest.
du kannst es aber auch so schreiben:
bgcolor="blue"
weitere farben: white, green, blue, black, yellow. du kannst übrigens noch ein 'dark' (--> dunkel) oder ein 'light' (--> hell) davor setzen: darkgreen, lightblue ...

<p align="right">
möchtest du den flashfilm zentriert, linksbündig oder rechtsbündig?
wie es jetzt steht, wird der film rechtsbündig angezeigt.
<p align="right">
statt right (rechts), kannst du auch center (zentriert) oder left (links) schreiben.

"Film1.swf"
hier setzt du einfach den namen deines flash-films ein, den du in C:\Windows\WEB\Wallpaper gespeichert hast.

danach gehst du in dem editor auf datei/ speichern unter und dann auf dateityp: alle dateien (*.*) und dann gibst du der html-datei einen namen (dateiname) *UND* machst dahinter einen punkt und schreibst html dahinter. das sieht dann z.b. so aus: flash-wallpaper.html . 
dann speicherst du in dem ordner, wo der flash film ist (C:\Windows\WEB\Wallpaper) .

jetzt kannst du es als hintergrund wählen!
viel spaß beim ausprobieren. sollte es probleme geben, schreibe es bitte in dieses forum, da ich erst wieder am freitag da bin.

mfg
t0ny


----------



## Listoric (27. Mai 2002)

Erstmal f@tes THX für die ausführliche beschreibung. Allerdings bringt mir die nicht viel  

Mein problem ist weniger die file in ein HTML einzubetten, und diese als background hinzupflastern! Mein problem ist, wie kann ich auf eine *.exe oder ähnliches aus einer HTML heraus linken.

Stell dir das so vor: Klein Lissi macht ne Flash-Datei in der ein Button is. Auf dem Button steht "MORROWIND".

Was ich jetzt will ist, das wenn ich auf den "Morrowind" button klicke, sich das game, bzw die file  morrowind.exe öffnet. Also auf endeffekt wie ein normaler Link auf dem Desktop, NUR das ich den aus einer Flash file heraus "aktiviere".

Ums nochmal zu erläutern: Ich will mir die Desktop Verknüpfungen ersparen, und durch ein selber gemachtes Flash-File auf meinen rechner, und deren *.exe'n zugreifen. Notfalls auch auf die verknüpfung selber, oder nur auf einen Ordner.  

Mir fehlt allerdings der Befehl, um auf eine *.exe oder auf eine Desktopverknüpfung zuzugreifen !! DAS, is mein Problem  Also auf endeffekt sowas wie n <a href usw usw auf meine Platte/Ordner/Verknüpfung/*.exe anstatt auf ne URL !

Any help ?


----------



## Ripper (11. Juni 2002)

Geh mal auf www.flashworker.de 

da müsste stehen wie das gemacht wird zieh dir die sources von der Seite und link die exe wie ne normale URL


vieleicht hilft dir das cu ripper


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. Dezember 2002)

das geht nicht. mit html kann man nicht lokale dateien aufrufen. (ob's mit flash geht, weiss ich net) sonst könnte irgendsoein dahergelaufener trottel nen link auf die command.com machen und alle nubs die draufklicken sind am *****. der browser bietet die datei immer zum download an, und wenn das file dann halt nicht existiert kommt halt ne fehlermeldung.


----------



## Fabian H (28. Dezember 2002)

Auf so eine Idde bin ich tatsächlich auch schonmal gekommen (wer nicht  ) und habs dann mit Visual Basic Script (VBS) versucht, is abber auch keine gescheite Lösung, weil es 1. keine Möglichkeit gibt, VBS nur auf dem Desktop zu erlauben und nicht im IE (is ja es gleiche, geht vielleicht dann noch mitm NS) 2. Ich habs zwar geschafft Programme einigermassen ordentlich mit VBS aufzurufen, da kam allerdings immer noch die Sicherheitsabfrage. 
Ausserdem kann man beim Aufrufen von Dateien per VBS keinen Arbeitspfad angeben (habe ich allerdings mit ner Verknüpfung gelöst).


----------



## Adam Wille (28. Dezember 2002)

Unter der Voraussetzung, dass du deinen Film als *.swf im Flash 5-Format exportierst und auf dem System auch nur einen 5-er Player für das Flash-PlugIn benutzt, dann dürfte es mit einem

```
on (release) {
    FSCommand("exec", "C:\Windows\schieß-mich-tot.exe");
}
```
auf dem jeweiligen Button funktionieren, unter dem 6-er Player wirst du damit aber keinen Erfolg mehr haben...

hth,
Geist


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. Dezember 2002)

@typohnename

vonwegen das geht nicht... microsoft musste nach veröffentlichung des ie6 noch schnell einen patch nachliefern, der genau dieses problem behoben hat. wer weiss wieviele user schon vor nem schwarzen bildschirm standen, nachdem sie bei irgendeiner zweitrangigen suchmaschine "reboot" eingegeben hatten.


----------



## Fabian H (28. Dezember 2002)

naja bei mir erscheint jedenfalls immer eine sicherheitsabfrage


----------

